# Piglet Video



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's  a video of my crazy pig.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 6, 2012)

very cute... ours free range and run full tilt like that, its shocking how fast they can move.. even our boar! We even have one that looks much like yours but the beige is redder... spots, love em!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice butt on that little piggy.  


 It's so funny to see the litters of piglets scampering at dad's. I'll have to try and remember to take some video of them.  We just had another litter eh 2-3 weeks ago and I haven't even had time to post it.  Super cute. And oddly enough all girls.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 6, 2012)

Great vid aggie - what a nice chunky energetic pig you have and my better half wants spotty pigs now


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness!  So cute!  What a great looking little piglet.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fair weather chicken (Mar 6, 2012)

GREAT VIDEO. I'm pretty familiar with most pig breeds but that one on the hay bale isn't  ringing any bells.lol


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 6, 2012)

I love watching piglets play. Our older ones will chase around once in a while too.

Liz


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 6, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> I love watching piglets play. Our older ones will chase around once in a while too.
> 
> Liz


we just measured our boar on Sunday.... and all 663 pounds of him can scamper like a school girl when he wants too!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 7, 2012)

fair weather chicken said:
			
		

> GREAT VIDEO. I'm pretty familiar with most pig breeds but that one on the hay bale isn't  ringing any bells.lol


That's a rare breed...not many people pig people know about them.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 7, 2012)

very rare... I think they are called Poats... or Goaps?

Very cute rare pig as well I might add.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

lol so cute!! what kind of piggy is that?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 7, 2012)

She's a crossbred.  She's got a good bit of Duroc in her, but not sure what else.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 7, 2012)

spots squeal berkshire ... as did the cute round tushy


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 8, 2012)

Looked like a Duroc/GOS cross to me but I may be wrong.

Liz


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 9, 2012)

the head doesn't look quite right to me for a GOS... the reason I commented on the berk is that we have a pure tamworth (Ginger) pred to a 3/4 tam 1/4 berk boar (Boris) an one of the feeder has spots which dominate him! 

he is still wet here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and dry and nursing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regardless that star weaner is extra cute!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 9, 2012)

So cute I want one now!


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 9, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> So cute I want one now!


everyone needs at least two piglets (we don't want anyone to be lonely)


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 9, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I will think about these. They are very cute. I have 3 yorkshires right now for a 4-H project. But would love to have some of these guys!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 9, 2012)

Adorable ! It was so funny the way the pig raced around kind of like goats do. lol at the expression on the kid on the haybale's face....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 12, 2012)

The goats get all wound up and jump on the pig, then the pig gets wound up and jumps on the goats.  They're so funny together.


----------

